
Linux KVM Update from LinuxCon - doki_pen
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3898441/Linux-KVM-Eyes-World-Domination.htm
======
bconway
Good read. While I still like the _idea_ and performance of Xen, the
integration and up-to-date versioning you get with KVM on modern distributions
is hard to beat.

